# Naughty 7 month old Labrador!



## georgie87 (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi Everyone, 

I am new to the Pet Forums and thought I would join as I am always reading the messages people have posted and now I need some help so thought someone could help me on here! 

I am a dog walker and I am currently walking two 7 month old labradors. 
They have been brought up and live together but are not from the same litter. Jessie is a black working lab and Daisy is a golden lab (not working). They are very excitable as puppies are and when they are together they go crazy whether they are in the house or out on a walk. 

However, when walked seperately Jessie is very well behaved and Daisy is still naughty. The main problem I and the owner has is Daisy jumps up to strangers and people she knows and nips their nose or mouth. She is not aggressive in anyway just extremely playful. 

We have tried turning around and ignoring her, pushing her down and saying 'No' firmly. It is not even like she gives you any warning sign she is going to do it! 

We really don't want to resort to putting her on the lead on the walks as she gets on great with other dogs. Plus, we need her to burn off as much energy as possible so that she is calmer in the house. 

The only other thing I can think is if we muzzle her when we are out walking and try solve the problem in the house first. 

Any help or advice anybody may have on helping to stop this problem would be greatly appreciated. We know this issue needs fixing now before it's too late! 

Thanks 
:smile5:


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

There is a spray on the market that you attach to your belt and it gives a loud noise when you spray it (i can't remember what it is called but pets at home sell it). You would have to spray it when she jumps up and then reward her when she stops and sits to see what the noise is. This may help to break the habit, and then carry the spray wherever you go on walks to use if required.


----------



## georgie87 (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks for that....anything is worth a try!!!


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Matrix/Logan said:


> There is a spray on the market that you attach to your belt and it gives a loud noise when you spray it (i can't remember what it is called but pets at home sell it). You would have to spray it when she jumps up and then reward her when she stops and sits to see what the noise is. This may help to break the habit, and then carry the spray wherever you go on walks to use if required.


I really seriously would not use pet corrector spray in close proximity to strangers. If Daisy has a fearful response and associates it with strangers it could make her properly aggressive towards them. Also, if she's not on lead you won't be close enough to get the timing right.
If she's running off towards strangers, a remote spray collar could stop her in her tracks as she starts to run, but shouldn't be used when people are in close proximity. These work better on sensitive dogs though, and it doesn't sound to me like Daisy is one of them!
I'd use a Baskerville muzzle if she is off lead or on a long line. Whatever her intentions, you can't allow jumping up and nipping. A lab could easily knock someone off balance and cause injury


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

I agree with Burrowzig 100% on this one!
Do NOT use a corrector spray!

OK- now let's talk Daisy. Sounds like she needs to learn some self control.

Do you ever actually tell the dog what you WANT her to do? I.e. sit rather than jump.
Maybe you could set up a mock scenerio with visitors (armed with treats and clickers)? Click and treat her before she has the chance to jump or ask her to sit (click, treat). Alternatively if you don't clicker train, ask them to stick the treat on her noise and ask her to sit. The emphasis here is on reinforcing the way you would like her to behave rather than punishing her for an old habit. 

I agree that a muzzle may be necessary outdoors just to prevent any incidents occuring. Obviously her behaviour is in no way aggressive but if she jumped up and nipped a child- you and she could be in serious trouble. 
I would also consider keeping her on a long line if you know that she is likely to charge over to introduce herself to strangers on walks. 
The more you prevent her from practicing the behaviour, the more chance you have of nipping the behaviour in the bud (please excuse the pun). 

Indoors I'd be inclined to totally walk away from her if she jumps and nips. No attention whatsoever. You could also have her on a house lead and put her immediately in time out the moment she jumps/nips. Timeout is 10-20 seconds of isolation in another room. I'd lead her into the room, shut the door and trap the lead in the door frame in between you. Let her out after 10-20 seconds and ignore her totally, only rewarding her calmly for calm behaviour.

Out of interest: what is she fed on?

Thanks


----------



## georgie87 (Jan 7, 2010)

I did a bit of research on corrector sprays last night after reading the post and I agree with you Lemmsy and Burrowzig it is not the way to go especially with Daisy! 

You suggestions are great, I think a muzzle outdoors is going to be the best option until we solve the problem. She is such a lovely dog though and I don't want people getting the wrong idea about her but on the otherhand I know it is not going to be long before she injures somebody. 

I used the houseline on my Labradoodle Pup and stopped all of his unwanted behaviour within days but I think the owner is going to struggle with having Jessie as well. I worry the correction will not be effective and quick enough as she have to separate them etc. 

They are fed on Eukanuba but I think she was looking at Wainwrights as that is what I feed my Labradoodle Pup on and he does really well on it.

Thanks for the advice!


----------

